# Police Officer Michael J. Califano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Michael J. Califano

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Nassau County Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, February 5, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 4, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Charged with negligent homicide
Police Officer Michael Califano was killed when his patrol car was struck by a truck as he conducted a vehicle stop.

Officer Califano pulled over a box truck on the Long Island Expressway, near exit 39, for insufficient lighting. As Officer Califano was sitting in his patrol car writing a summons, it was struck by a flatbed tow truck. The force of the impact pushed the patrol car under the box truck and knocked the box truck into traffic. The flatbed truck ended up a on top of the police car. It took rescuers thirty minutes to remove the roof of the patrol car and remove Officer Califano.

Officer Califano was taken to the Nassau University Medical Center, where he died from his injuries.

The driver of the flatbed truck was arrested and charged with one count of criminally negligent homicide, three counts of assault and failure to move over for an emergency vehicle.

Officer Califano had served with the Nassau County Police Department for 12 years. He was assigned to the Highway Patrol.

Agency Contact Information
Nassau County Police Department
1490 Franklin Avenue
Mineola, NY 11501

Phone: (516) 572-7000

_*Please contact the Nassau County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Califano.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

RIP sir


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Califano


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Califano.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

